# 40 Days and Counting!



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

Today marks 40 days until Halloween, my oh my how time is flying! There are so many things I have left to do and I suspect that many of these things will get left on the drawing board this year. I had planned to build a few crypts and a large crypt for the trick or treat station at the front door, but I wasn't able to collect enough materials for these builds. And keeping myself to a very limited budget doesn't really allow me to go out and drop a ton of cash on new raw materials except for the essentials.

I have made some progress on several different projects but nothing is complete. Most of my effort thus far has been toward the garage facade. I had really wanted to build a crypt wall with vault style tombs (sort of like at Disney World or what you see in New Orleans) but I couldn't scavenge enough plywood to construct the walls the way I would have liked. So I compromised and created a fenced structure to go in front of the garage door. It is not completed yet, I would say probably about 75% finished. Still need to make some more supports and finish the back wall. It comes apart in panels so I'll be able to store it for next year (or recycle into something different next year). It was totally built out of scavenged materials except for 2 2x4x8's bringing my total investment into the facade thus far to $3.56 plus tax. Its finished foot print will be approximately 16' wide by 8' deep with a side entrance and front exit. The height is about 7 1/2" feet tall if I remember correctly.









​
It will act to conceal the big white double garage door as well as a confined area to show case several corpses and a few coffin builds possibly. It may even end up serving as the trick or treat station if I can't manage to scrap up enough material to build something at the front door? I'm changing my mind daily so only time will tell what evolves in the end.

It might not be much to look at during the day but it looks pretty menacing at night with a light source inside the structure casting some nice shadows up the driveway. I haven't been able to throw a solid day building the structure, been a hour here, two there and so forth but I hope to have it done in the next few days. 

It has been entertaining constructing the facade while keeping an eye on the passing traffic. There have been so many double, triple and quad drive-by's it is almost comical. Many people slam on the brakes then turn into the court just across the street and turn around and sit looking at it for a while. Of course when I'm out side the garage door is open and if they look carefully they can see the skeleton hanging, a few unfinished torso's and an unfinished corpse. So maybe they aren't looking at the structure but rather what is hanging in the garage? Who knows but I have a feeling my ToT traffic is going to be way higher than last year which was already very heavy.

'nuff talk, back to work!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

That is already looking "spooky"


----------

